# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Lenovo sẽ ra mắt 5 smartphone mới chỉ trong 3 tháng

## dinhduongchobe

*Trong khoảng thời gian từ tháng 9 đến tháng 11 năm nay, Lenovo dự kiến sẽ phát hành 5 model smartphone mới.*
*[replacer_img]*Lenovo Vibe X sắp có bản kế nhiệm.
Theo lộ trình rò rỉ, 5 model smartphone mà Lenovo sắp cho phát hành sẽ gồm A768t, S858t, Vibe X2, Sisley và Yoga Apollo.
Đầu tiên là model có mã A768t trang bị màn hình 5,5 inch, VXL Snapdragon 410, RAM 1 GB, bộ nhớ trong 8 GB và kết nối 4G LTE. Phía sau máy tích hợp camera 8 Mpx, trong khi phía trước là camera 2 Mpx.
Tiếp theo là model có mã _S858t_ với thiết kế chỉ mỏng 6 mm và nặng 9 gram, được tung ra thị trường vào giữa tháng tới với giới thiệu là thiết bị mang phong cách làm việc tối giản nhất.
Trong khi đó, thành viên nhận được nhiều sự chú ý khác là Vibe X2 dự đoán sẽ trang bị VXL 8 nhân chạy ở tốc độ 2 GHz, bao gồm cả kết nối LTE cùng một thiết kế mang phong cách thời trang. Dự kiến máy sẽ được bán ra vào cuối tháng 9.
*[replacer_img]*
Sau đó, vào tháng 10, Lenovo sẽ cho ra mắt chiếc smartphone mã _Sisley_ có thiết kế mỏng 6,9 mm. Phía sau máy tích hợp camera 13 Mpx cùng thiết kế màu trắng, kem, hồng, cam, xám và xanh dương. Được biết Sisley là một thương hiệu mĩ phẩm nổi tiếng ở Pháp, do đó có thể máy sẽ được phát hành dành riêng cho thị trường nước này.
Cuối cùng là chiếc smartphone mang tên _Yoga Apollo,_ dự kiến được ra mắt vào tháng 11 với thiết kế nắp gập quay đến 360 độ.

----------

